# Specialissima



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone know what year(s) Bianchi made the BIANCHI Specialissima with the Columbus EL tubing?

thanks
Kevin


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok, so does anyone know what years Bianchi was using EL tubing?

Kevin


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*Iirc*

The Specialissima was never made with EL or EL/OS tubing. It was always an SL or SLX tubed frame. 

Also, the last catalog year for the EL/OS was 1996. I would guess that it was introduced around '92 or '93.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I do believe there was some TSX thrown in there near the end.


----------

